# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  pogreb

## mama Vesna

Jutros je umro moj svekar.Svi smo bili spremni na to i znali smo već nekoliko mjeseci da je kraj blizu.Pogreb je sutra,a muž i ja smo se upravo posvađali jer on želi da kćer (5 godina) ide na pogreb a ja smatram da djeci nije mjesto na groblju (drugačije bi bilo da je u pitanju smrt tate ili mame, ovo je djed).Jednostavno vas molim za mišljenje, da li na pogreb sa djetetom ili ne.Ne tražim opravdanje za moje mišljenje ili za mišljenje moga muža, već samo kako vi na to gledate, kako ste postupili (ili bi postupili) u takvoj situaciji.Ionako si sve više mislim da će mi kćerkica provesti dan u vrtiću na igranju sa prijateljima.

----------


## leela

kad je meni umro tata imala sam 5 godina...i mogu ti reći da se malo toga sječam..mame u crnini i moje bake...ostalo mi je sve u magli...

iako mi nije ostao da tako kažem u ružnom sjećanju, mislim da moje djete ne bi išlo na pogtreb djeda...

----------


## Mateja

Ja mislim da mala ne treba ići, mislim da bi se dijete samo ne potrebno time mučilo. Bolje da se igra u miru u vrtiću.

----------


## anima

ja sam prvi put na pogrebu bila kad sam imala 8 god. 
sjećam se samo da me je to jako zanimalo ali ne pamtim nikakve osjećaje vezano za to, mada mi je to bio stric kojeg sam obožavala 

ja isto mislim da klince ne treba s tim opterečivati, jer ionako ništa ne kuže još u toj dobi, čemu onda u takvoj situaciji još misliti na njih

----------


## Bubica

ukoliko ne ocekujes neke "velike" izljeve emocija na pogrebu ja bi dijete vodila.  Smrt je sastavni dio života, koliko god se pokušali zaštiti od toga ne ide. Vazno je prije toga razgovarati s djetetom i objasniti u kratkim crtama sto ce se sve dogadjati...

----------


## Joe

> ukoliko ne ocekujes neke "velike" izljeve emocija na pogrebu ja bi dijete vodila.  Smrt je sastavni dio života, koliko god se pokušali zaštiti od toga ne ide. Vazno je prije toga razgovarati s djetetom i objasniti u kratkim crtama sto ce se sve dogadjati...


potpisujem... a i uvažila bih mišljenje TMa.

----------


## Mateja

Istina da je smrt sastavni dio života, ali mislim da je suludo tako malo dijete upoznati s tim. Za to ima vremena, mislim da je ipak još mala za to.

----------


## Bubica

> mislim da bi se dijete samo ne potrebno time mučilo


s cime bi se mucilo? Dijete od pet godina jako puno toga razumije ali ne na apstraktnom nego na konkretnom nivou. Lakše će si sve posložiti u glavi ako konkretno doživi situaciju zbog koje su svi uznemireni i rastrešeni (naravno, na djetetu primjeren način). 

Ako odlučite ne voditi dijete bilo bi dobro da ga par dana nakon pogreba odvedete onda na groblje i na miru porazgovarate o svemu...

----------


## mamma san

Smrt je dio života, ali ja svoje dijete sa 5 godina sigurno ne bih vodila.

----------


## mamma san

[quote="Bubica"]


> ................
> 
> Ako odlučite ne voditi dijete bilo bi dobro da ga par dana nakon pogreba odvedete onda na groblje i na miru porazgovarate o svemu...


 a na ovaj način bih mu objasnila sve o smrti bliske osobe.

----------


## Roza

ja svoje dijete ne bi vodila. na sisvete se raspitivala o grobu pradjeda, jer smo mu zapalili svijeće i poslije je non stop pričala o tome. gdje je njen stari deda ivo, jel je na nebu, ona bi išla k njemu....beskrajni razgovori, pravi crnjak.

----------


## Mateja

Svakako treba djetetu sve objasniti, ali kao što rekoh ja svoje 5-godišnje djete ne bi vodila. Pričati o tome da, ali baš na pogreb nemora ići.

----------


## Bubica

> gdje je njen stari deda ivo, jel je na nebu, ona bi išla k njemu....beskrajni razgovori, pravi crnjak.


oprostite, ne inzistiram. Svaka obitelj ima pravo na svoju odluku u potpunosti. 

Ali, ne mogu ne pitati, sto je u ovome kvotanome lose? Dijete pita ono sto ne razumije, pokusava to dokuciti, posloziti, nauciti. nama je, u tim situacijama, vjerojatno puno teze nego njima, od tuda i nasa potreba da ih zastitimo, a zapravo nemamo od cega.

----------


## vertex

A. smo vodili na pogrebe njegovih pradjedova, s 3 i s 4.5 godine. Relativno često ih je viđao i dobro ih je poznavao. Nismo požalili. Na pogrebima je bilo sve u redu, nismo očekivali da će netko na previše uznemirujuć način ispoljavati emocije i tako je i bilo. Nakon pogreba drugog pradjeda, nekoliko puta se igrao slažući upravo savršene male odre od raznih igračaka. Tad sam se zapitala jesmo li pogriješili - ali nismo. On se jednostavno igrao onoga što je proživio, a bilo je posebno. I danas govori o oba pradjeda s puno ljubavi i ponekad kaže da je žalostan što su umrli.

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se s tobom, Bubice.

Moj sin je kao četverogodišnjak prisustvovao sahrani svoga djeda, a moj brat, kao desetogodišnjak, svom ocu.
Dobro pitanje, zapravo, od čega mi to štitimo svoju djecu?

----------


## Matilda

M je imala 3 godine kad joj je umro djed, i to omiljeni njen dedek (moj tata).
Nismo je vodili na pogreb. 
I sama istina da njenog dedeka više nema, prihvaćanje i objašnjavanje smrti je bilo sasvim dovoljno za nju, pa i situacija u kući (moja i bakina tuga i suze).

----------


## vertex

Da nadodam, moja je mama umrla puno prije nego što se on rodio. Ne idemo često na groblje, ali on voli kad odemo. Uvijek želi da stavimo cvijeće svima dragima koji su nam umrli (ja bih nekad samo do maminog groba). Ne uznemiruje ga to, već ga ispuni osjećajima - malo tužnim, malo lijepim - životnim.

----------


## anima

> ja svoje dijete ne bi vodila. na sisvete se raspitivala o grobu pradjeda, jer smo mu zapalili svijeće i poslije je non stop pričala o tome. gdje je njen stari deda ivo, jel je na nebu, ona bi išla k njemu....beskrajni razgovori, pravi crnjak.


tak smo i mi za Svesvete išli na groblje u Slavoniju, i nakon par dana meni Nina reče "mama ja bi šla u nebo", o majko moja, nije mi bilo svejedno...

----------


## mama Vesna

Kćer mi ˝zna˝ da je djed mrtav, da ga više nema, da ga više nećemo vidjeti, razgovarali smo o tome da će ga zakopati u zemlju, zna da ćemo mu nositi cvijeće na grob i paliti svijeće (jer imamo nekoliko grobova koje redovito obilazimo), mislim da smo taj dio dobro savladali, mene muči plakanje i naricanje  na groblju i njezinih tisuću i jedno pitanje koje će biti vezano uz sve to.Spremna sam ja na sve odgovoriti i trudim se već pet godina da ne lažem kod objašnjavanja i kod odgovora, ali neznam da li ću na samom pogrebu moći odgovarati onako kako bi htjela, jer živim u maloj sredini i uvijek se mora gledati na druge.No da ne duljim, hvala vam i na ovome.Zapela sam između osjećaja i mišljenja muža i između(dok smislim čega)pokušaja da zaštitim dijete od ružnog događaja.Iz svoga  ranog djetinjstva se ne sjećam pogreba, prvi kojeg se sjećam je bio u petom osnovne,kada nam je kolegicu usmrtio kamion i onda smo sa razredom bili na pogrebu i išli smo u mrtvačnicu gledati ju u  lijesu i to je nešto što pamtim i sada,ružno, nešto što ne želim svome djetetu, barem ne još.Kužim da je smrt sastavni dio života,ali? 
Naprosto, neznam.

----------


## Roza

ne smatram da je u tim pitanjima išta loše. smrt je vrlo teško percipirati i odraslima, a kamoli ne djeci. i zaista smo se potrudili s objašnjavanjima. možda i previše. jer se to njoj svidjelo kao neka uzbudljiva priča. 
netko umre, ide na nebo, od tamo pazi na sve nas...uz naznaku da se znala jako rasplakati zbog svega toga. 
i stalno želi da joj pričamo o tome. e sad je li pričanje o smrti od 01.11. do sada baš poželjno? meni nije. možda nekon drugom je. ja bi se radije prebacila na vedrije teme. 

svaki roditelj odlučuje za svoje dijete. ja ti nisam preporučila što bi ti trebala napraviti (ili itko drugi), samo sam rekla da ja svoje dijete ne bi vodila. uglavnom zbog ovog što sam napisala.

i nažalost baka mi je na tom putu, pa ću kroz neko vrijeme imati istih problema.   :Crying or Very sad:  i morati donositi teške odluke, jer mi je princeza jako vezana za nju.

----------


## Mateja

Nije zaštita u pitanju. Nemožeš znati kako će to dijete reagirati na sve to što vidi, i zašto onda djete izlagati nepotrebnom stresu??? Radi se o tome da dijete ima tek 5 godina, za sve to ima vremena kad bude starije i kad bude shvaćalo neke stvari.

----------


## Lutonjica

sa 5 godina dijete jako dobro shvaća

----------


## Suzizana

> ukoliko ne ocekujes neke "velike" izljeve emocija na pogrebu ja bi dijete vodila.  Smrt je sastavni dio života, koliko god se pokušali zaštiti od toga ne ide. Vazno je prije toga razgovarati s djetetom i objasniti u kratkim crtama sto ce se sve dogadjati...


potpisujem....
.....i dodajem da se s tim slažu i tete u vrtiću, kako djetetu isto treba dati vremena da odžaluje svoje i oprosti se na neki način od svog djeda.

----------


## anima

> sa 5 godina dijete jako dobro shvaća


ja se bome ne sjećam da sam puno shvaćala, ali ajde, vremena se mjenjaju, i djeca su danas drukčija nego prije  :/

----------


## Mateja

Da, ali nerazumijem zašto bi to dijete trebalo ići. Jel ima nešto lijepo ne pogrebu pa da to dijete baš mora vidjeti? Neznam, moje mišljenje je da je djete premalo i ja svoje dijete svakako nebi nepotrebno izlagala takvom stres. Bolje da joj djed ostane u lijepom sjećanju, a ne mrtav u lijesu.

----------


## AdioMare

Dijete obično reagira onako kako majka reagira. 
Bar sam ja tako mogla utjecati na svoju djecu u ovakvim i sličnim prilikama.  
A ovo, tek 5 godina ... :/ - ja sam se dugo bojala proći pored kuće pok. susjede Munire koja je ležala mrtva u svojoj kući i sva djeca su je išla gledati, ali to se događalo onda kada sam, kakti, već bila dovoljno velika da bi me svatko poveo na pogreb.

Ja ne znam kako bih objasnila svojoj kćerki gdje joj je djed, a da je ne odvedem na mjesto gdje se svi opraštaju od njega. Njen djed, s kojim živi u maltene istom kućanstvu?! Vjerujem da bi njoj bilo lakše kada bi nazočila svakom neminovnom koraku, ali to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sa 5 godina dijete jako dobro shvaća
> 
> 
> ja se bome ne sjećam da sam puno shvaćala, ali ajde, vremena se mjenjaju, i djeca su danas drukčija nego prije  :/


možda su tvoji roditelji mislili da ne shvaćaš, pa ti nisu objašnjavali
ja sam s 3 godine znala jako puno o npr. smrti, seksualnim odnosima, trudnoći, porodu... zanimalo me, a roditelji su mi objasnili svaki detalj za koji sam pokazala interes

----------


## Stea

mama Vesna, iskrena sućut radi tvoga svekra. 

Mislim da djeca trebaju prihvaćati i takve situacije jer ih jednostavno ne možemo zauvijek zaštititi od toga. I ako ima suza više ili manje na sprovodu, i to je dio života. 

Ako je TM izrazio želju da bude tamo, mislim da to nije samo iz nekog formalnog i proceduralnog razloga. Mislim da ima duboku potrebu da svi njegovi najbliži budu tu uz njega i da mu pruže oslonac.

----------


## Bubica

upravo zato jer djeca, kao što sam gore već napisala, stvari doživljavaju na vrlo konkretnom nivou. Može ti njemu pricati sto god hoces ali tek kada vidi kako djedu pokopavaju u grob ono skuzi sto to zapravo znaci i puno mu je jasnije da od tuda povratka nema. za ocekivati je onda i manje pitanja o tome kada ce se djeda vratiti. Ovo je samo jedan od primjera...Ne mora se dijete izlagati svemu, ukoliko je moguće dobro se organizirati da ga se izlozi sto manje ali opet bez izbjegavanja osnovnih činjenica i događaja.

----------


## branka1

Ja još ne znam što bih napravila, ali ne bježim od razgovora o smrti.
Do prije par tjedana, Lea (4,5 g) je bila neko vrijeme u nekoj fazi da je svako malo ispitivala nešto o smrti. Jel svi umremo, tko će prije, znači njen prijatelj iz vrtića koji je stariji od nje će prije nje :/  i tako. I uopće nije pokazivala ni najmanju uznemirenost radi toga. Niti sam ja tako pričala.
Sad kad ovako pišem i razmišljam o nekom sprovodu gdje nema nekih, kao što je rečeno, velikih izljeva emocija koji bi je mogli ušokirati, možda bih je čak i vodila.
Ono, da dijete vidi - znači kad umreš stave te u lijes i pokopaju. Sada zna da je tamo. Mislim da bi joj onda ta smrt bila nekako jasnija. Naravno, po želji ukomponirati priču o nebu, anđelima i sl. 
Ali još uvijek, zapravo, nisam 100% sigurna bih li je vodila.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne mora se dijete izlagati svemu, ukoliko je moguće dobro se organizirati da ga se izlozi sto manje ali opet bez izbjegavanja osnovnih činjenica i događaja.


Tako je.

----------


## Moover

Nikad neću zaboraviti suze svoje bake koja je plakala pri spuštanju prabake u grob... nikada! 

Tada sam imao možda 7-8 godina, nisam ništa kužio (ljudi, gužva, glazba, svećenik...) osim što što sam vidio baku da plače... pa sam i ja plakao jer je baka plakala... 

Tako da, ako mislite da bi na pogrebu itko mogao plakati (a pogotovo tata, baka, mama), ne preporučujem da vodite dijete...

Sretno... štogod odlučili...

----------


## mama Vesna

Hvala Vam svima, dobro je čuti različita mišljenja

----------


## marta

> upravo zato jer djeca, kao što sam gore već napisala, stvari doživljavaju na vrlo konkretnom nivou. Može ti njemu pricati sto god hoces ali tek kada vidi kako djedu pokopavaju u grob ono skuzi sto to zapravo znaci i puno mu je jasnije da od tuda povratka nema. za ocekivati je onda i manje pitanja o tome kada ce se djeda vratiti. Ovo je samo jedan od primjera...Ne mora se dijete izlagati svemu, ukoliko je moguće dobro se organizirati da ga se izlozi sto manje ali opet bez izbjegavanja osnovnih činjenica i događaja.


Mi Andriju s 3,5 godina nismo poveli na pogreb moga tate koji je dosao kod nas na odmor i kod nas i umro. Da mi je onda bila ova pamet, sigurno bih ga povela na ukop, jer se danas potpuno slazem s ovim sto Bubica pise. Rekli smo mu istinu odmah, da je dida umro i da ga vise nece vidjeti i odgovorili na sva pitanja. Ali, nismo ga poveli na groblje, nego tek dan kasnije i njemu nikako nije bilo jasno kako smo to didu zakopali. Pa je prekopao cijeli nas vrt u nadi da ce ga naci i trebalo mu je sigurno godinu dana da si sve to poslozi u glavi. 

Lovro je nedavno, s 4,5 godina izrazio zelju da ide na pogreb naseg susjeda. I otisao je s tatom. Kad se vratio ispricao mi je da je bio pristojan, nije vikao, da je susjeda bila jako tuzna i da je plakala zajedno sa svojom djecom. I jos je pitao "Sad R.-a vise nema?". Nije mu to izazvalo nikakvu traumu ni zbunjozu. Stovise, mislim da su mu neke stvari  jasnije nego prije.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam sina vodila na pogreb prabake i pradjeda, a kamoli da ga ne bih vodila na djedov pogreb. To su bliske osobe iz obitelji i petogodišnje dijete shvaća da su živjele, da su mu bile bliske, da su umrle i da ih mi pogrebom ispraćamo.

----------


## sweety

Ja mislim da treba ići, pod uvjetom da mu se roditelji neće raspadat od plača i tuge, već znati pravilno djetetu objasnit, ako bude vidjelo druge ljude u takvim scenama. Ima pogreba i pogreba.

S pet godina dijete razumije jako puno. I može shvatit da je drugima teško što su izgubili voljene osobe, te da zbog toga žale.
Djeca su jako empatična i to razumiju.

Druga stvar je ako je osoba koja je umrla djetetov roditelj ili brat/sestra.
Onda je djete vjerojatno već pod šokom, pa bi ga bilo bolje ne uključivat dalje.

Što se tiče drugih osoba, u tom slučaju je jednostavnije...
Djecu treba odvest na sahranu isto kao i na svako drugo mjesto. To je mjesto interakcije s ljudima, koju će kad tad morat osjetit na svojoj koži, te naučit pravila ponašanja. 
Pogreb je isto za ljude.... Bez obzira koliko tužno bilo. 
Samo treba pravilno predočit djetetu bit pogreba, te ne izbjegavat njegovo suočenje.
Sutra bi se djete moglo osjećati izolirano.

Samo moje mišljenje...

----------


## sweety

> ...Lovro je nedavno, s 4,5 godina izrazio zelju da ide na pogreb naseg susjeda. I otisao je s tatom. Kad se vratio ispricao mi je da je bio pristojan, nije vikao, da je susjeda bila jako tuzna i da je plakala zajedno sa svojom djecom. I jos je pitao "Sad R.-a vise nema?". Nije mu to izazvalo nikakvu traumu ni zbunjozu. Stovise, mislim da su mu neke stvari  jasnije nego prije...


Ovo smatram kao pravilan pristup.

Svaka čast!

Djetetu je jasno i nije zbunjeno. Naučilo je jako puno.

----------


## Zorana

ja sam onda jedna od rijetkih kojima je prisustvo sprovodu u dobi od cca pet godina izazvalo "traume"? 
Naime, nedaleko od bakine kuce je groblje. I neciji sprovod je ustvari bio prilicno prisutna pojava u mom zivotu.
E sad...baka me cuvala i valjda je umro nekakav susjed, ne sjecam se. I baka me povela sa sobom. Nikakvih teatralnih scena zalovanja nije bilo....uglavnom stariji ljudi. Ali, iz nekog razloga me scene s tog pogreba i danas "proganjaju". Ok, nije bas da imam ili sam imala nocne more. Ali, kroz djetinjstvo su mi se uvijek slike tog dogadjaja vrtile po glavi. Puno cesce nego sam htjela. :/ 
Hocu reci...ponekad ni zdrav odnos prema smrti i obredima koji smrt prate ne znaci da je opcija odlaska na pogreb dobra ili pozeljna za dijete. 
(nisam sigurna ni da nije)

----------


## kailash

išla sam na djedov pogreb s 5 godina. još uvijek se sjećam toga, cvijeća, limene glazbe koja svira "za svaku dobru riječ..." što je bila djedova želja. nije mi to trauma, željela sam otpratiti djeda.

----------


## Joe

> željela sam otpratiti djeda.


Meni je ovo najvažniji razlog zašto bih vodila dijete na sprovod bake ili djeda.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zorana, znaš da nisi jedina.

----------


## CIARA

moj tata je umro malo prije nego se ema rodila i uvijek smo na groblju pa sam joj objasnila kako i zašto, a imali smo prije par mjeseci sprovod (baka) i sve sam joj objasnila i poslala je kod prijatelja na igranje. zašto ih opterećivati time prerano.

ponajprije ih zaštiti od ljudi koji govore: jadno djete kak ćeš ti sada bez djeda?

katastrofa

----------


## Bubica

Zorana, naprosto je nevjerojatno kako neka banalna sitnica koju je netko izrekao ili koju je dijete krivo interpretiralo može kod djeteta izazvati traume kojih će se sjećati niz godina. Npr. puno se djece muči nakon smrti bliske osobe jer je netko pokusao utjesiti djete da je npr. djeda samo zaspao i da se više neće probuditi, ili mala poznanica kojoj je mama objasnila da joj je tek rođena seka umrla jer se prehladila :shock: . Ja se bojim i polisliti što si to dijete misli što će se s njom dogodit kada se i ona prehladi, a odrasli oko nje možda uopće nisu svjesni težine rečenice koju su izrekli. 

No, sve ovo se može desiti i ako se dijete ne vodi na pogreb. Zato je, u svakom slučaju važno biti otvoren za sva djetetova pitanja i odgovarati što je iskrenije moguće na sve njegove upite, ne se bojati i sami potaknuti pricu, jer, ako dijete ne pita ne znači da ne razmišljao o istome.

----------


## litala

ja bih se slozila s bubicom i martom...

vjerujem da se svaki dogadjaj u zivotu treba djeci prenijeti bez previse "halabuke"...

ne zelim reci da je vodjenje djeteta na pogreb uvijek dobar izbor, vec smatram da je upravo tu odgovornost roditelja da procijeni - djetetovu dob, razumijevanje dogadjaja, ocekivano ponasanje okoline (da se ne bi tko bacao u raku i slicno...) - pa da odluci...

sigurno djetetu ne bih rekla da je djed - zaspao. to mi je totalna nebuloza. i sigurno bih unaprijed razgovarala o obredu, osjecajima, tuzi koja ce biti prisutna, o svemu... pa onda odlucila - zajedno s djetetom.


isto mi nije jasno zasto su vam djecja pitanja o smrti - crnjaci? tema ko i druge... mozda jos mrvicu zagonetnija jer je poprilicno neopipljiva...

----------


## maria71

Ni ja ne volim sprovode i idem samo kad moram, pa ne bih vodila dijete .


S Markom idem na groblje , zapaliti svijeću i pričamo o smrti onolik okoliko on može shvatiti.

Na prvi sprovod sam išla sa 13 godina, jer sam bila obavezna.

Mislim da nisam zakasnila .

----------


## CIARA

bila sam na sprovodu na kojem su ljudi tražili da se otvori lijes. moj je tata umro kod kuće i imala sam 20 godina i često plaćem noću zbog te slike. 
kao i zbog one gdje si je moja mama legla u lijes na njega.

to djetetu netreba

----------


## sorciere

kikica je išla na sprovod s 5 godina, kad mi je umrla sestrična. rekla sam joj da je bila jako bolesna, i da je otišla svom tati na nebo... i da ćemo njeno tijelo staviti u njenu novu kućicu na groblju...

nikakvih trauma nije bilo. pitala je samo da li smo i dedu tako stavili u njegovu kućicu, i mislim da su joj stvari bile jasnije. 

od tada je samo jednom odbila ići na sprovod (srećom, nemamo ih puno), i ja nisam pitala za razloge. rekla sam joj da je u redu da ne ide ako ne želi.

----------


## filip

> Jutros je umro moj svekar.Svi smo bili spremni na to i znali smo već nekoliko mjeseci da je kraj blizu.Pogreb je sutra,a muž i ja smo se upravo posvađali jer on želi da kćer (5 godina) ide na pogreb a ja smatram da djeci nije mjesto na groblju (drugačije bi bilo da je u pitanju smrt tate ili mame, ovo je djed).Jednostavno vas molim za mišljenje, da li na pogreb sa djetetom ili ne.Ne tražim opravdanje za moje mišljenje ili za mišljenje moga muža, već samo kako vi na to gledate, kako ste postupili (ili bi postupili) u takvoj situaciji.Ionako si sve više mislim da će mi kćerkica provesti dan u vrtiću na igranju sa prijateljima.




moj Benjamin ima 9 ,pa ga nisam vodila niti na jedan pogreb do sada.....kaj ja znam kako bi on podnio reakcije drugih,plac, viku isl.

----------


## filip

> Jutros je umro moj svekar.Svi smo bili spremni na to i znali smo već nekoliko mjeseci da je kraj blizu.Pogreb je sutra,a muž i ja smo se upravo posvađali jer on želi da kćer (5 godina) ide na pogreb a ja smatram da djeci nije mjesto na groblju (drugačije bi bilo da je u pitanju smrt tate ili mame, ovo je djed).Jednostavno vas molim za mišljenje, da li na pogreb sa djetetom ili ne.Ne tražim opravdanje za moje mišljenje ili za mišljenje moga muža, već samo kako vi na to gledate, kako ste postupili (ili bi postupili) u takvoj situaciji.Ionako si sve više mislim da će mi kćerkica provesti dan u vrtiću na igranju sa prijateljima.




moj Benjamin ima 9 ,pa ga nisam vodila niti na jedan pogreb do sada.....kaj ja znam kako bi on podnio reakcije drugih,plac, viku isl.

----------


## Anemona

Ja svoje dijete ne bih vodila na pogreb. Ne znam niti sama zašto. Kad sam imala 6 godina umro mi je najbolji djed na cijelom svijetu, bila sam na pogrebu. Cijeli pogreb mi je ostao u sjećanju kao da je bio jučer, ali nekako neutralno, nisam imala nikakve traume. Djed mi je uvijek u prekrasnom sjećanju. Ali danas pogrebe jednostavno teško doživljavam, bez obzira da li je umro netko blizak ili ne. U širokom luku ih pokušavam izbječi, ne znam zašto. Jednostavno me kasnije previše to opterečuje. Cijeli taj koncept nekako meni ne znači oproštaj, oprostili smo se daleko prije. Ne znam, ne mogu objasniti, ali meni je to uvijek trauma.  :/

----------


## Zorana

Bubica, znam da kod nas u igri nisu tada bile nikakve price tipa: zaspao je i sl. 
Osim toga, nije roditelj onaj koji ima iskljuciv utjecaj na dijete. Npr. mogu ja imati totalno zdrav odnos prema smrti i smrtnosti. Ali, ako zivim u okolini koja to sve stigmatizira onda je dobra sansa da ce se iste vibre prenijeti na dijete.
Npr. moja mama je pravo olicenje zdravog shvacanja i prihvacanja ljudske prolaznosti i smrtnosti. Ja imam koliko toliko zdrav odnos, ali me dosta opterecuju odredjeni strahovi jer nisam jos nikoga od meni bliskih osoba izgubila.
Muz je ostao bez puno bliskih osoba ukljucujuci i vlastite roditelje. 
Djeci se trudim prenijeti zdrav odnos prema tome, ali ipak nisam sigurna da bi ih vodila na sprovode. Jednostavno zato sto imam dojam da meni to tada nije trebalo.Pa mozda ne bi ni njima. 
Kad je umrla prije par mjeseci jedna poznanica, Zorka je postavljala pitanja.....pa joj nije bilo jasno. Pa je zakljucivala kako je to ok jer je i tetkin macak isto tako umro. Pa je zakljucivala kako roditelji djeci ni ne trebaju kad odrastu.Pa se dva tri puta nocu znala buditi uplakana jer ona nece da ja umrem.....Sad je ta tema zavrsena. I, da budem iskrena, ja nemam pojma kako si je ona to poslozila u svojoj maloj glavici. :/

----------


## mama Vesna

Bili smo popodne kod svekrve u kući, sve je bilo puno rodbine,prijatelja, susjeda,sa svakim novim dolaskom ljudi, baka je ispočetka plakala, naricala, zatim ispričala posljednjih nekoliko dana života (ništa neobično za situaciju, normalno ponašanje osobe koja izgubi dugogodišnjeg supružnika) i smirila se,a vratili smo se kćer i ja kući oko pola 9, muž je otišao natrag mami, a ja sam tješila do maloprije uplakanu kćerkicu jer: sada ću joj i ja umrijeti jer imam puno godina, umrijeti će joj i tata jer je star i šta će ona jadna i mala, sama na svijetu, tko će ju voditi u vrtić, tko će joj pričati priče i tko će nju voljeti kad mi sad umremo. Uspjela sam ju smiriti i uspavati, ali se bojim noći i snova. Jadno dijete je pod pritiskom smrti i gubitka voljenih. 
Sve sam sigurnija u odluku da sutra ide u vrtić,a ne na pogreb.
Hvala vam svima, hvala i što ste prebacili temu na pravo mjesto.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja od necije smrti ne radim ni bauk ni halabuku i uvijek kazem istinu i odgovorim bez susprezanja na sva pitanja, najbolje sto mogu, ali, Emu nismo vodili na pogreb moje bake.
Isla je dan kasnije na groblje, ode povremeno kad ja idem i zaista ne radim od toga ni big deal ni teatar, ali u svom srcu osjecam da joj nije mjesto na takvom dogadjaju i da ima jako puno nacina da se osoba otprati, koji ne ukljucuju sudjelovanje u sprovodu.
Naravno, ovo sljaka za nas.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Ja od necije smrti ne radim ni bauk ni halabuku i uvijek kazem istinu i odgovorim bez susprezanja na sva pitanja, najbolje sto mogu, ali, Emu nismo vodili na pogreb moje bake.
Isla je dan kasnije na groblje, ode povremeno kad ja idem i zaista ne radim od toga ni big deal ni teatar, ali u svom srcu osjecam da joj nije mjesto na takvom dogadjaju i da ima jako puno nacina da se osoba otprati, koji ne ukljucuju sudjelovanje u sprovodu.
Naravno, ovo sljaka za nas.  :Smile:

----------


## Linda

Silom prilika, groblje nam je često posjećivano mjesto na koje nam i djeca nerijetko idu. Tom prilikom uvijek bude pitanja o bolesti, smrti, nesrećama... na koja se trudim dati što objektivnije odgovore i prikazati smrt kao "dio života", bez obzira što se niti sama ne mogu do kraja pomiriti s tom činjenicom, a opet voditi računa o tome da to bude na njihovom nivou i da sve nekako obavijem (koliko je to moguće) vedrim tonom- pomažu pri odabiru cvijeća, svijeća, Megica obavezno izmoli anđela čuvara...

Pogrebi su druga stvar i namjeravam ih poštedjeti toga još duže vrijeme. Mislim da malom djetetu stvarno nije mjesto među svim tim tužnim, uplakanim licima, uz tužnu, da ne kažem patetičnu glazbu i cijelu tu pomalo sablasnu atmosferu. Megi se rasplače kad na crtiću čuje neku tužniju pjesmu, pa samo mogu zamisliti kako bi sprovod djelovao na nju. Sjećam se da nam je baka umrla kad sam imala 10 godina, a brat 12 i nismo išli na pogreb, pa mi je nekako još od djetinjstva usađeno da je to nešto gdje djeci nije mjesto.

----------


## Bubica

mama Vesna, nemoj biti uzmenirena zbog kćerina ponašanja. I ona tuguje i ima pravo na to. 

Oko četvrte B godine i on je postavljao puno pitanja o smrti, plakao da ne želi da mi umremo i sl. (nismo imali smrt u obitelji ali je u vrtiću mama jedne curice umrla). I dan danas spomene takvo nešto. Nakon silnih objašnjavanja i razgovora shvatila sam da mu najviše pomogne upravo sama činjenica da sam čula i potvrdila ono što je rekao, dakle da sam razumjela njegovu zabrinutost, bez da ju umanjujem ili banaliziram. Npr. kada kaže: "ja ne bi da ti nikada umres" ja samo konstatiram nesto u smislu"Znam ljubavi da to ne bi htio". Nekada dodam "niti mama ne bi htjela umrijeti, naravno"  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> Nakon silnih objašnjavanja i razgovora shvatila sam da mu najviše pomogne upravo sama činjenica da sam čula i potvrdila ono što je rekao, dakle da sam razumjela njegovu zabrinutost, bez da ju umanjujem ili banaliziram. Npr. kada kaže: "ja ne bi da ti nikada umres" ja samo konstatiram nesto u smislu"Znam ljubavi da to ne bi htio". Nekada dodam "niti mama ne bi htjela umrijeti, naravno"


Potpis!

----------


## Tomi

Djetetu treba dozvoliti da bude dijete.
Objašnjavanje svega za što pokaže interes i iskreno odgovaranje na pitanja - da, ali takvo surovo suočavanje sa životom odvođenjem djeteta na sprovod - ne. Doista mislim da djetetu nije mjesto na takvim eventima.

----------


## Poslid

Ja bih svoju djecu vodila (i vodila sam ih).
Nevjerovatno je kako djeca lako prihvaćaju smrt kao dio života.

----------


## buba klara

M. je nedavno umrla prabaka. Dobro ju je poznavao (po zimi je tu u Zagrebu a ljeti s nama na moru). Ima 3 g. Išao je na sprovod. Uopće nisam dvojila hoću li ga voditi. Da je on baš govorio da neće ići ili odbijao, to je druga stvar, ali nije.  Prije toga smo razgovarali, znao je da tamo idemo ispratiti (pra)baku kod dragog Boga na nebo.
To je sastavni dio života i zašto od toga raditi bauk. Isto tako, tamo nije bilo nikakvih ružnih scena koje je mogao vidjeti a tako nešto smo i očekivali.
Naravno, svatko ima pravo odlučivati za svoje dijete kako hoće.

----------


## Linda

> Nevjerovatno je kako djeca lako prihvaćaju smrt kao dio života


Ma, naravno, to je neupitno, treba im sve objasniti, nipošto izbjegavati takve teme, pa niti odlaske na groblje, ali što se tiče samog pogreba bojim da je cijela ceremonija sprodvoda prenabijena tužnim emocijama, previše je uplakanih ljudi i općenito neke loše vibre, koja meni nikako nije za djecu.

----------


## aqua

> bila sam na sprovodu na kojem su ljudi tražili da se otvori lijes. moj je tata umro kod kuće i imala sam 20 godina i često plaćem noću zbog te slike. 
> kao i zbog one gdje si je moja mama legla u lijes na njega.
> 
> to djetetu netreba


Ovo NIKOME ne treba. I mislim da tu čak dijete može imati manje traume od odraslih. Oni si slažu kockice u glavi bolje nego mi mislimo. A mi smo ti koji potiskujemo, pravimo se i okrećemo glave pa nam se na kraju sve skupa lijepo odbije o glavu kad izroni na površinu.

Osobno smatram da je bolje da su što manji kad se susreću sa situacijama koje se njihovim roditeljima čine traumatičnima - jer će roditelj prenijeti svoj dojam na dijete, htio-nehtio, a malo dijete će ga lakše "probaviti". No, možda sam u krivu.

U svakom slučaju, zašto ne dopustiti djetetu da vidi da su ljudi u nekim situacijama tužni i plaču. Pa i njemu će se to vjerojatno dogoditi, pa nek od malih nogu ima posloženu priču u glavi da je to normalno i sastavni dio života. Kao i odgovor na pitanje kako se nositi s time. Pa ako naše male ljude kvalitetno pripremimo možda neće biti toliko dramatičnih scena na sprovodima koje podsjećaju na američke filmove..

----------


## AdioMare

Linda, što bi napravila na mjestu moje majke, kome bi povjerila dijete za vrijeme dok mu pokopavaju oca? Teška je situacija, znam, oprosti što te uvlačim u to, ali zanima me što o tome mislite.

----------


## Linda

Uf, sva sam se naježila. Ne znam kaj da ti velim... mislim da bih ipak nekoga (djeci) bliskog zamolila da ih pričuva. 
Žao mi je zbog tate.  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Linda  :Smile:  , ima tome već skoro 13 godina.

Slažem se da se djecu može poštedjeti ako se ne radi o bliskoj osobi, ali baš to što je moj brat vidio gdje polažu očevo tijelo i mogućnost da on ostane još kratko tada, ili dođe ponovno uvijek kada to poželi je uvelike pridonijelo tome da si on sve skupa zdravo posloži u glavi. To je svojevrsna utjeha, iako vam se sada čini preokrutno.

Mislim da bi mu ta nedostajeća kockica mozaika napravila veću zbrku u životu, nego sama tuga zbog gubitka.

Razmišljam o takvim situacijama jer imamo baku i dedu u donjem stanu iste kuće, a s kojima su djeca jako povezana. Bilo bi mi nevjerojatno da djetetu uskratim mogućnost da na jedan logičan način zaokruži svoj odnos s umrlim tako da na svoje oči vidi kuda se položilo tijelo te voljene osobe i tako shvati da tijelo nije nestalo, (što bi me osobno više uznemirilo) već je tamo gdje jest i uvijek se može doći posjetiti i zapaliti svijeću, kada god se poželi. Znate i sami, drugačije je kada ti netko priča, a drugačije kada sam vidiš.

Mislim, sve je dobro kada govorimo o osobama s kojima dijete nije bilo blisko, ali kada jest, stvari se malo mijenjaju.

Naravno, dijete treba što je manje moguće izlagati kuknjavi i nemilim scenama, ostalo mislim da treba proći zajedno sa odraslom osobom.

----------


## bdina

Djeca su različita i zato različito i reagiraju na takve stvari. Nekome to prođe bez trauma, nekome ostavi trag. Ja sam svoju djecu (4 i 2 god)vodila na pokop svoje bake nakon što sam si dobro razmislila. Situacija je bila takva da su klinci dosta često viđali prabaku, bila im je draga, ali nisu bili za nju vezani. Zato nisam očekivala da bi to za njih moglo biti traumatično. Također, nisam očekivala velike drame na pogrebu. Suza je bilo, ali u tišini. Sve je prošlo dobro i bilo mi je baš drago što sam ih povela jer sam im mogla sve ispravno objasniti i stvarno smo puno o tome razgovarali. 
S druge strane, ja se jako dobro sjećam svog straha od smrti kad sam bila klinka, a nisam bila ni na jednom pogrebu, niti smo imali neki smrtni slučaj u obitelji.

----------


## Anci

Mislim da ovdje nema jednoznačnog odgovora, sve ovisi o situaciji, djetetu...

Kad sam imala 4 godine, umro mi je najdraži dida. Tražila sam da me odvedu da ga vidim. I odveli su me. I ne pamtim to kao nešto crno i grozno. To je bio moj dida. Sprovoda se ne sjećam, ali se sjećam njega u lijesu.

S 4.5 godine mi je umro tata. Mama kaže da sam i njega vidjela, ali se toga ne sjećam. Na sprovod nisam išla, niti ja ni mlađi brat a starija sestra koja je tada imala 9 godina je bila. 

S tog sprovoda sam našla neke slike (ne znam svrhu slikanja sprovoda???) i uvijek su u meni izazivale nemir, lica mame, bake, seke...

Ne znam kako bi izgledalo da sam išla na očev sprovod, mama je odlučila da brat i ja ne idemo. Ali taj događaj je bio pretužan, znam, svaki sprovod je, ali ovo je bilo posebno...

----------


## kailash

stvarno, nema jednoznačnog odgovora. mislim da odluka ovisi u prvom redu o bliskosti djeteta s osobom, o tome je li to bila prirodna smrt prabake/bake ili nešto traumatično.
a jaaaaako puno ovisi o stavu nas roditelja prema smrti i umiranju. da li mi smrt prihvaćamo kao i rođenje, kao dio ciklusa oko kojeg ne radimo drame. ili je to nama nepoznanica od koje nas hvata strah...i ovisno o tome, kako ćemo odgovoriti djeci na pitanja o tome.

----------


## mikka

moja sucut za svekra. moj je isto umro, ali iznenada, prije 2 mjeseca. ja sam isla s malim na pogreb, ali on je tada imao godinu i 4 mjeseca, pa nije sigurno nista zapamtio niti razumio.

ali mislim da je dijete bilo starije da bi ga isto vodila. ne znam, ipak je to tata od md-a, pa iz postovanja prema njemu valjda, ne znam to objasniti.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja svoje dijete nisam vodila na groblje do oko njegove 5. godine uopće. Nikad dosad nije prisustvovao pogrebu. Prvom odlasku na groblje predhodili su mnogi razgovori o životu i smrti u sklopu našeg kućnog vjerskog odgoja. Sad voli otići na groblje i zanima se za živote svojih predaka.
Ja sam imala traumatično iskustvo s pogrebom svog djeda kad sam imala 9 godina. Ja i dida smo se obožavali - ja jedinica od sina jedinca - možete si samo misliti koja je to bila privrženost. Dida je umro ubrzo nakon jednog nesretnog događaja i ja se sjećam da sam bila tužna, ali nisam imala osjećaj da ga stvarno više nema i sve u svemu nekako sam tome pristupala vrlo prirodno...
Međutim, tatina je obitelj tradicionalna i oni su od pogreba napravili pravu predstavu - pogrebna povorka je do groblja hodala skoro jedan sat! Točno se znalo tko gdje stoji u povorci, limena glazba, fotograf, tone vijenaca... Mene su obukli u bijelu opravicu, stavili mi bijeli buketić u ruke i hodala sam točno iza lijesa. Još sad se živo sjećam tog buketića (poslije sam ga bacila na lijes u grobu). Mislim da me cijeli taj šou potresao više od same didine smrti. S obzirom na taj moj doživljaj, ne bih vodila M. na pogreb ni sad kad on ima skoro 10.

----------


## jelena.O

Nema puno veze s glavnom temom,ali ima sa smrti
Uglavnom krajem mjeseca je umrla jedna cura koja je išla s nama u srednju,u vanjskom svijetu,uglavnom dogovorili smo se da ćemo skupiti neku lovu i to dati njenima.
Jel postoji forma kak se ti predaje,išlo ni dvije troje ljudi iz razreda,prije bi se s njezinima dogovorili kad ni to bilo. Uglavnom kaj me muči jel to da zapakiramo u neku kuvertu ili kako? Inače kod nas kad se tak nešto dogoditi u firmi  većini se skupi neka lova,ali ja sam uvijek bila u toj priči ona koja daje lovu,a ne ona koja skuplja i  nosi. A pošto i ti moji ne znaju kako to napraviti pa su molili ta pomoć.

----------


## Vrijeska

dva-tri tjedna nakon pogreba, javite se obitelji, zamolite da vas prime nakratko.
i njima će biti drago čuti koju priču, anegdotu iz srednje škole, možda koju  fotku nađite i predajte im

na odlasku, izvadite kuvertu i kažite da će vjerojatno dobro doći ta mala pomoć skupljena od srca

prigoda će biti tužna, obitelj se neće ni snaći, vi ćete biti već vani...
i to je to

----------

